# The trimming has started



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the vidio link Lottie on scissor cutting. Started trimming George this morning as can't get him in any where for a trim at the moment, he is booked in at the end of August with my normal groomer. But after encouragement from Lottie I have gone for it and started trimming George. He has been a good boy have done his ears,face and half way down his back. His Aunty Lynn thinks he is looking good so far and OH only mentioned to me have you trimmed his eyes? I think he needs his eyes testing as alot of puppy fur on his back has gone. Well I shall start again tomorrow not sure when I will get him finished after watching the vidio link after I had started I was pleased to see that I did have the right idea on how to trim him. Will post pics when I eventually finish haha


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I look forward to seeing the pictures. I am sure he will look great!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait to see how he looks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good stuff. A work in progress


----------

